# Bob A Long Convict Bass



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Some of my crew is the second once removed cousin of a then divorced relation to Capt Bob Reed or sumptin like that.. In fact each time they mentioned it was different. In fact at one point he was there sisters ex-husband on the cousins side..I give up..Any way with Capt Bob's busy fall schedule we where able to move the trip around a bit to allow some modest weather. Thank that semi=transparent relations for that.. 








Early morning we meet up and head out to deploy the boards. By 9:30AM we had 4 overs and one under in the cooler. 









Tide slacked and we went for a couple hours without a hit. Then slowly we started getting hits and popped clips but no fish. Then as the tide got moving again we got our last fish.. 

Then I found this 6 foot guy just laying around on the deck. We got him on a 12 pack of extra spicy chicken.. after he ate he was easy to handle.










Then we just did a quick photo session. 










This one ate a smaller one in the cooler. 










Now this is a convict bass...










So Bob has a couple of dates left this year. He thinks the fish will stay around till Dec 31st.. I agree since most of them where in the top 20 feet of water.. and still eating.. 

Only one with sea lice BTW.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way to go.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

WHoaaa... Them some huge bass!!!

What a day of fishing there... Everything on jigs?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Xcellent!!!!


----------

